# Cornmeal?



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

I've had a hankering for some good old fried fish with cornmeal ( I usually Beer Batter And would like to do some frying like Mom's. At what temp do you cook it, fast and hot, slower at lower temp? Whatcha got? Also, do you mix flour and dip in egg?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

We tend to always do a mix. Either flour, chips, panko, something.
I have never been a fan of straight cornmeal.



Sniper said:


> I've had a hankering for some good old fried fish with cornmeal ( I usually Beer Batter And would like to do some frying like Mom's. At what temp do you cook it, fast and hot, slower at lower temp? Whatcha got? Also, do you mix flour and dip in egg?


I do the dip in 'breading', dip in my egg wash, dip again in breading.


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

the the slap yo mama and Louisiana fish fry are corn meal based i believe, and quite good. on bag it recommends dipping in cold water then batter and fry. i usually fry at 350 or slightly hotter. Wont be supper crunchy though because they use a very fine grind.


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

hookemandcookem said:


> the the slap yo mama and Louisiana fish fry are corn meal based i believe, and quite good. on bag it recommends dipping in cold water then batter and fry. i usually fry at 350 or slightly hotter. Wont be supper crunchy though because they use a very fine grind.


They call it "corn flour" but you can add some regular corn meal to it for more crunch.


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

No?


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Our old favorite is

Wet fish in 50% egg white & 50% water
Bread with a mix of 50% cornmeal and 50% flour
Fry at 375 in peanut oil


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Cajun Fried Fish*

I had an old man (at that time he was old and I was younger: now I'm old) show me how to fry fish the Cajun way! He "marinated" the fish fillets in yellow mustard, beer and Tony's. He took them out and rolled them in cornmeal, masa, salt and pepper. He deep fried them in peanut oil that was heated to the right temperature. He said that you knew when the oil was hot enough as it would light a match stick! Fry the fillets until they float and are golden brown. Others have said to fry them at 350 degrees Fahrenheit for 7 minutes but that seems too long and they get too brown! We fried them both ways, Cajun and regular corn meal. Everyone wanted the Cajun fried fish over the regular! Good luck!


----------



## Parkerboy (Jan 21, 2018)

My Dad swore by the kitchen match test. He would wait until the grease was close to being hot enough because if you put the match in too early it absorbs grease and won't light. Also, you must use the "strike anywhere" matches. The match will light and immediately go out

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

350 degrees. A wooden chop stick can be used to test temp. Stick it in the oil to the bottom of the pan. If tiny bubbles form at the tip, then the oil is hot enough. Iâ€™ve heard this works with a wooden spoon too. Obviously, the best way is to use a digital cooking thermometer. I use the digital units made by Thermapen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

For frying I use a non-contact digital laser infrared thermometer. I can check oil temp very quickly between batches. I used the Thermapen in the past and its a great cooking tool, but I really prefer the non-contact device for frying. You can get them for about $20-25 on Amazon. Its a really handy too for other things too. I've had mine for a few years but it similar to this:

https://www.amazon.com/Etekcity-102...8FCH9G215KD&psc=1&refRID=TRV3XDXE68FCH9G215KD


----------



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

Red pepper and straight cornmeal on scored filets


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Parkerboy said:


> My Dad swore by the kitchen match test. He would wait until the grease was close to being hot enough because if you put the match in too early it absorbs grease and won't light. Also, you must use the "strike anywhere" matches. The match will light and immediately go out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Rudy Grigar said to roll fish, shrimp or oysters in a 1:1 cornmeal/flour mix and put into peanut oil hot enough to light a match and fry until brown...real quick. Its worked for me for many years... along with a little Zatarains. No complaints.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

straight cornmeal , fry around 350 , we like canola oil


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*Yep*



bassguitarman said:


> For frying I use a non-contact digital laser infrared thermometer. I can check oil temp very quickly between batches. I used the Thermapen in the past and its a great cooking tool, but I really prefer the non-contact device for frying. You can get them for about $20-25 on Amazon. Its a really handy too for other things too. I've had mine for a few years but it similar to this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Etekcity-102...8FCH9G215KD&psc=1&refRID=TRV3XDXE68FCH9G215KD


 One of the best kitchen tools I own.


----------

